# Retractable tie downs that last



## hipster dufus (Mar 20, 2018)

Old rig had retractable tie downs, one quit retracting about 3 months in. Looking for a set of them that will last. Any recommendations are appreciated. Thanks


----------



## buckmaster27012 (Mar 20, 2018)

I put the boat buckle ones on my boat couple years ago, still working good as of now.


----------



## gatorglenn (Mar 20, 2018)

hipster dufus said:


> Old rig had retractable tie downs, one quit retracting about 3 months in. Looking for a set of them that will last. Any recommendations are appreciated. Thanks


yes boat buckle brand. Bass Pro ones I had not so good. One broke first trip to the ramp. Second one a month later 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nccatfisher (Mar 20, 2018)

I had Boat Buckles on one for 3 years to I sold it and they were problem free. The one I have now is not conducive to using them but I have a set on a utility trailer that I haul a SBS UTV on and they have worked fine on it for quite some time. They sure beat getting out ratchet straps out every time.


----------

